# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Vesalius (Campus Tongeren)

## Lanouk

Hallo,

Wie heeft er ervaringen met het ziekenhuis in Tongeren in België?
Ik moet een galblaasoperatie ondergaan, maar de wachttijden in Nederland zijn veel te lang (minimaal 5 maanden) en daar wil ik niet op wachten. In Tongeren kunnen ze me over 2 weken al opereren als ik wil.

groetjes Ingrid

----------


## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Algemeen Ziekenhuis Vesalius (Campus Tongeren)
Hazelereikstraat 51
Tongeren

Bezoek de website van Algemeen Ziekenhuis Vesalius


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Vesalius.*

----------


## Matajafe

> Hallo,
> 
> Wie heeft er ervaringen met het ziekenhuis in Tongeren in België?
> Ik moet een galblaasoperatie ondergaan, maar de wachttijden in Nederland zijn veel te lang (minimaal 5 maanden) en daar wil ik niet op wachten. In Tongeren kunnen ze me over 2 weken al opereren als ik wil.
> 
> groetjes Ingrid


Ik werk er al jaren. Ben Maastrichtenaar. Zéér goede zorg, op een hoog niveau. Erg menselijke omgang. Zeker aan te bevelen.Ik ga ook niet in Nederland.

----------


## trampell

Ik ben maastrichtenaar,en ga geregeld naar tongeren als ik naar een ziekenhuis moet
Zeer menselijk,zeer goede artsen,alleen neem je wel wat te drinken mee,want dat kreeg ik ondanks dat ik al om 8 uur smorgens uit de narcose was de hele dag niet
Verder krijgen ze van mij echt een 10
Houd er wel rekening mee dat je daags van te voren zelf even moet zorgen dat iemand je eventueel een antitrombose spuitje zet

----------


## trampell

Als je dus kunt,echt doen naar dit ziekenhuis

----------


## 1annemie1

wie heeft een nissengastroplastie operatie in tongeren gehad, graag ervaring hier over.
wordt woensdag geopereerd in tongeren.kom zelf uit maastricht.

----------


## kinstonjammie

Oorspronkelijke aankoop van hoge kwaliteit valse paspoorten , rijbewijzen , ID-kaarten , enz.
Beste Fake ID Novelty kwaliteit en paspoorten , huwelijksakten en rijbewijs etc kopen van hoge kwaliteit Wij hebben de beste hologrammen en dupliceren machines met meer dan 15 miljoen documenten circuleren in de wereld .
ID -Scan - ja ...
- HOLOGRAMMEN : SAME
BAR : IDS SCAN
UV : JA
FAKE IDS met snel het verschepen - E-mail Support

contact


website: www.profakedocs.com

[email protected]

[email protected]

Tel / +23795131501

Fake ID is de staat 19,95 Meer dan 50 kaarten , rijbewijs en state ID
kaarten beschikbaar . Inclusief hologram licentie staat en tape
of streepjescode op de achterkant . Om de scheepvaart 2 werkdag ( 2.95 verzendkosten
handling) . BESTE authentieke valse ID is op het web.
Zelfde kwaliteit , hoge resolutie Department of Motor Vehicles gebruiken .
Stuur stroom. Jpg of . GIF licentie foto
en veranderingen van naam , geboortedatum , licentienummer , beperkingen , enz.
We produceren de beste valse ID online verkopen wij UK / EU valse identiteitskaart , valse Canadese identiteitskaart , Australische valse ID en valse identiteitskaarten voor veel andere landen valse paspoorten voor vals rijbewijs valse bankafschriften dat we ons identificeren u gedekt heeft . Onze valse identiteitskaarten omvatten alle beveiligingsfuncties zoals hologrammen , watermerken echte Cijfer afdruk diepdruk , speciaal papier , fluorescerende kleurstoffen , RFID-chips , barcode overeenkomt met uw contactgegevens , en nog veel meer . Onze valse identiteitskaarten zijn identiek aan het echte werk dan elke andere site zal deze kwaliteit bieden we de beste zijn .
nieuwe identiteit beschermen van uw privacy en neem uw vrijheid .

Trefwoorden :
Victoriaanse kentekenplaat p
waar te vervalste identiteitsbewijzen kopen
waar om valse documenten te kopen
waar om valse paspoorten te kopen
waar te nep rijbewijs kopen
valse USA ( Verenigde Staten ) paspoorten,
valse Australische paspoorten ,
Belgische valse paspoorten ,
valse Braziliaanse ( Brazilië ) paspoorten ,
valse Canadese ( Canada ) paspoorten ,
valse Fins ( Finland ) paspoorten ,
valse Frans ( Frankrijk ) paspoorten ,
vals Duits ( Duitsland ) paspoorten ,
valse Nederlands ( Nederland / Nederland ) , paspoort
valse Israëlische paspoorten ,
fake Britse (Verenigd Koninkrijk ) paspoorten,
vals Spaans (Spanje ) paspoorten ,
vals Mexicaans ( Mexico ) paspoorten ,
valse Zuidafrikaanse paspoorten .
nep- rijbewijs in Australië
licenties nep Canadese bestuurder ,
nep Frans rijbewijs ( Frankrijk )
valse Nederlands ( Nederland / Holland ) rijbewijs ,
vals Duits ( Duitsland ) rijbewijs ,
valse UK (Verenigd Koninkrijk ) rijbewijs ,
valse diplomatieke paspoorten
valse USA ( Verenigde Staten ) paspoorten,
valse Australische paspoorten ,
Belgische valse paspoorten ,
valse Braziliaanse ( Brazilië ) paspoorten ,
valse Canadese ( Canada ) paspoorten ,
valse Fins ( Finland ) paspoorten ,
valse Frans ( Frankrijk ) paspoorten ,
vals Duits ( Duitsland ) paspoorten ,
valse Nederlands ( Nederland / Holland ) paspoorten ,
valse Israëlische paspoorten ,
valse UK (Verenigd Koninkrijk ) paspoorten,
vals Spaans (Spanje ) paspoorten ,
vals Mexicaans ( Mexico ) paspoorten ,
valse Zuidafrikaanse paspoorten .
nep- rijbewijs in Australië
licenties nep Canadese bestuurder ,
valse Frans ( Frankrijk ) rijbewijs,
valse Nederlands ( Nederland / Holland ) rijbewijs ,
vals Duits ( Duitsland ) rijbewijs ,
valse UK (Verenigd Koninkrijk ) rijbewijs ,
valse diplomatieke paspoorten
Camouflagepaspoorten ,
Het paspoort duplicaten ,
valse USA ( Verenigde Staten ) paspoorten te koop ,
valse Australische paspoorten te koop ,
Belgische valse paspoorten te koop ,
valse Braziliaanse ( Brazilië ) paspoorten te koop ,
valse Canadese ( Canada ) paspoorten te koop ,
valse Fins ( Finland ) paspoorten te koop ,
valse Frans ( Frankrijk ) paspoorten te koop ,
vals Duits ( Duitsland ) paspoorten te koop ,
valse Nederlands ( Nederland / Holland ) paspoorten te koop
Israëlische valse paspoorten te koop ,
fake Britse ( Verenigd Koninkrijk ) paspoorten te koop ,
vals Spaans (Spanje ) paspoorten te koop ,
vals Mexicaans ( Mexico ) paspoorten te koop ,
valse Zuidafrikaanse paspoorten te koop ,
valse Australische rijbewijzen te koop ,
licenties te koop nep Canadese bestuurder
valse diplomatieke paspoorten te koop ,
valse USA ( Verenigde Staten ) paspoorten te koop ,
valse Australische paspoorten te koop ,
Belgische valse paspoorten te koop ,
valse Braziliaanse ( Brazilië ) paspoorten te koop ,
valse Canadese ( Canada ) paspoorten te koop ,
valse Fins ( Finland ) paspoorten te koop ,
valse Frans ( Frankrijk ) paspoorten te koop ,
vals Duits ( Duitsland ) paspoorten te koop ,
valse Nederlands ( Nederland / Holland ) paspoorten te koop
Israëlische valse paspoorten te koop ,
valse UK (Verenigd Koninkrijk ) paspoorten te koop ,
vals Spaans (Spanje ) paspoorten te koop ,
vals Mexicaans ( Mexico ) paspoorten te koop ,
valse Zuidafrikaanse paspoorten te koop ,
valse Australische rijbewijzen te koop ,
Camouflagepaspoorten te koop ,
Duplicaat paspoort te koop .
bestellen valse paspoorten ,
bestellen valse paspoorten ,
nieuwigheid paspoorten bestellen
licentie voor valsheid in geschrifte,
licentie voor valsheid in geschrifte,
licentie voor nieuwigheid,
bestel een diplomatiek paspoort
verkrijgen valse paspoorten ,
verkrijgen valse paspoorten ,
verkrijgen paspoorten buitensporige
krijgen nep rijbewijs ,
verkrijgen van de vergunning van een valse bestuurder ,
het verkrijgen van een nieuwe vergunning ,
het verkrijgen van diplomatieke paspoorten
kopen valse paspoorten ,
kopen valse paspoorten ,
kopen fictieve paspoorten ,
kopen licentie nep bestuurder ,
kopen licentie nep bestuurder ,
kopen licentie nieuwigheid,
kopen diplomatieke ,
verkoop van valse paspoorten
verkoop van valse paspoorten
verkopen fictieve paspoorten ,
verkopen licentie nep bestuurder ,
verkopen licentie nep bestuurder ,
verkopen licentie nieuwigheid,
verkrijgen valse paspoorten ,
verkrijgen valse paspoorten ,
het verkrijgen van een paspoort nieuwigheid,
krijg rijbewijs een nep- bestuurder ,
verkrijgen van de vergunning van een valse bestuurder ,
het verkrijgen van een nieuwe vergunning ,
het verkrijgen van een diplomatiek paspoort
valse paspoorten ,
valse paspoorten ,
do paspoorten buitensporige
valse rijbewijs ,
valse rijbewijs ,
maken licentie nieuwigheid,
maken diplomatieke ,
Kopen valse paspoorten , visa , rijbewijzen , identiteitskaarten , huwelijksakten , diploma's , etc.

contact

website: www.profakedocs.com

[email protected]

[email protected]

Tel / +23795131501

----------

